# T-72 firing demo gone bad



## mineman65 (Jan 30, 2007)

Czech Army demonstration T-72 shooting gone slightly wrong.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6Ra8JcY7k8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Any idea what happened ? Something to do with the powder charge or firing practice/dummy rounds ? It did seem that it took a long time for the other military personnel to realize that something was amiss.


----------



## mineman65 (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't know more about this incident, for me it looks as powder charge is discharging back from barrel, perhaps not securely locked? (Sorry, I really don't know english terminology here). Another thing, why only one crew member is coming out? (doesn't effect others?)


----------

